# Are my buds Ripe



## Headcase (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm a first time grower and would like some help determining if the buds on top of one of my plants is ripe? they are about 30% orange. I have a picture but I Dont know how to post it yet.
Please help

Headcase


----------



## Bubby (Aug 9, 2007)

What is 30% orange, the hairs, or the trichomes?

Take a look at this article, written by an expert: http://greenmanspage.com/guides/harvest.html



> Magnify Your Buds
> 
> When we speak of various highs experienced by different products, we are noting variations in plant chemistry. The chemicals we enjoy are produced within the glandular stalked trichomes, along the surfaces of the bud flowers (calyxes), bracts, leaves and stems, starting in or around the fourth week of the bud cycle. More and more of these trichomes develop as the plant matures.
> 
> ...



Oh and welcome to MP


----------



## Roots Dog (Aug 9, 2007)

I can't tell. We need a bigger photo to see the little THC crystals (trichomes) on it. I think the smoke is best when they are ½ amber.

Take a really close photo of it then we can tell you.


----------



## Headcase (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanx, Ill try to get a better picture


----------



## Kupunakane (Aug 10, 2007)

Hey welcome Headcase,
  Looks to me like you are on a real good start, welcome to the gang. We share a lot of information in growing, and these guys here know their stuff and will say it right up front if they don't,  and by gosh if they don't know they will go find the answer. Please feel free to peruse the forums and again WELCOME.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 10, 2007)

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> Hey welcome Headcase,
> Looks to me like you are on a real good start, welcome to the gang. We share a lot of information in growing, and these guys here know their stuff and will say it right up front if they don't, and by gosh if they don't know they will go find the answer. Please feel free to peruse the forums and again WELCOME.
> smoke in peace
> KingKahuuna


 

well said kk, Welcome to the Home away from home

get a different pic, a good clarity, up close. should be able to help you out alot with just that.


----------



## Headcase (Aug 10, 2007)

This is pretty much the best picture I can get. I only have a Cell Phone Camera.
Is this any better?


Thanks,
Headcase


----------



## Hick (Aug 10, 2007)

I advise to NOT harvest by the pistill color(hairs). Get a scope and go by the trichome maturity. 
If you have questions about the trich's maturity, refer to the link provided in the harvesting forum.


----------



## Headcase (Aug 10, 2007)

I think im getting a better idea of what the trichromes are, I think?
They are the little bulbous things that look like they are dusty , I think?
They almost look like a tiny bloated leaf, I think?
Does any of this make any _sense_(get it!) to anyone or am I totally off base here?
Again, Thanks for all of your help,

Headcase
:hairpull:


----------



## DLtoker (Aug 10, 2007)

Trichs are also known as crystals so, I think you are on the right track.

On a side note, it looks like you may be over verting a little and if you were to harvest now, it would be a very harsh smoke.  I recommend a good flush and a week with no nutes before harvest on this one Headcase.   Congrats on your first crop!


----------



## Headcase (Aug 10, 2007)

What does over verting mean?
What does no nutes Mean?
I have no idea what that means!
Does flushing mean watering or overwatering every day for a week?
Does no nutes mean no water or Fertilizer?
I am still very naive to all this marijuana growers jargon, sorry!
as always, thanks for your help!

Headcase:confused2:


----------



## Capone (Aug 10, 2007)

Meaning if you were using nutes(food) stop one week prior to harvest..a Flush..only give it water..


----------



## DLtoker (Aug 10, 2007)

Over ferting... Sorry.  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1981 

When people flush their soil, they usually water with twice the amount of soil with water.  So, if you have 1 gallon of soil, you would use 2 gallons of water.  That is just a guideline, as I am sure people have other preferred watering amounts.


----------



## Hick (Aug 11, 2007)

"Flushing"..(for over fert'ing)I have always heard/used a 3:1 formula...3 gallons of ph adjusted water for every 1 gallon of medium...BUT.."flushing" at the end of a grow, may have a different meaning for some. For me, it means "no added nutrients/fertilizers" for the final 2 weeks. Useing only straight ph adjusted water.


----------



## Headcase (Aug 11, 2007)

Does that mean I should check my soil PH level and Ph adjust my water accordingly? Also, do i flush just once?

Thanks,
Headcase


----------



## Hick (Aug 11, 2007)

.."I"..would just water it untill it's running off, with 6.5 water for the next couple of weeks. 
..OR.. as DL suggested, a flush...then 6.5 water for the next cpl weeks..


----------



## Headcase (Aug 11, 2007)

I just want to say thanks for all the help.
I'll need help when I harvest. Hope everyone is just as helpful!
I cant wait to smoke one of these bad boys. By the way, my wife says she gets a buzz from the fan leaves. I think she is wacko! Am I right?

Regards,
Headcase:joint:


----------



## Noobie (Aug 11, 2007)

looks pretty good :-]


----------

